# Yea... Dino has a home!!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I really have nothing else to write....


this is for Deb... :smtease: (who is still collecting rescue dogs)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

NO FLIPPIN' WAY!!!! 

Not my precious Dino!! I wanted to trade you for Winter, or LBB.

You jerk. You're running circles around me with your adoptions. :HistericalSmiley: 

So is Dino staying in Arizona? He is the cutest of the cute. :wub: 

Congrats to Mr Dino.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: 


You rock, Steve!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Steve, when are they picking up Dino?

It's not too late. LBB could be there in a few hours.
I've already started calling him Dino, so he's use to it ~ LOL


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy for Dino!!!!! Have a great life sweet baby.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How do you do this??? I would get so attached, there is no way I could give up one that I had nurtured. I admire that you can do this and stay sane!!!! It really takes a special kind of person!!!! arty: arty:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637616


> You jerk. You're running circles around me with your adoptions. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Hmmm... I had not noticed Deb...  


Yep. Sounds like a very nice family not to far from me, but in Phoenix. I still have to do the home visit, which will probably be Sunday... but they checked out great. Mary also told me that some other people in Scottsdale had called about Dino, but she had not gotten their application yet and so it is a little late now.

On the other hand, we are apparently getting a 5 year old female who has no issues but isn't getting the attention she needs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Have as happy life little Dino. God Bless you guys, you're the best!
xoxoxo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637636


> How do you do this??? I would get so attached, there is no way I could give up one that I had nurtured. I admire that you can do this and stay sane!!!! It really takes a special kind of person!!!! arty: arty:[/B]


There is nothing special about us but thanks for the complement anyway.

You just have to realize that to provide the greatest amount of help to dogs, you can't keep them all. My city allows me to have 3 permament dogs and that is all. But since I do rescue and they are temps, we have had as many as 9 at one time.

It's really no different than having kids and then sending them out into the world.

Essentially, we all have dogs because it is rewarding to have them. But in the case of rescues, you have to adjust the thought process a little and realize it is rewarding to see Dino (and many of the others) go from being scared to death and very shy to being very affectionate and playfull and pretty well adjusted little dogs. We do get attached.... but if you focus on the good, it really isn't hard to do.

More on Dino... I was complaining recently about Dino having a potty accident... we did fine in the crate last night. He whimpered maybe 2 or 3 minutes and that was it. But not getting him fully potty trained before adoption is the biggest problem we have had and so I am extra excited by this new home. Tehy understand his problem and have a plan how to deal with it. Our problem is that both Peg and I work and you can't put one of these guys in a crate for 9 hours a day and expect everything to work out and for them to train themselves. In Dino's new home, the lady takes the one Maltese she already has to her mother's house every day that she goes to work. Mom then baby sits during the day and the lady then visits during most lunch times.

So Dino will have humans around all the time, which should make his potty routine and training work much better!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:chili: Thats fantastic news!!! :chili: I'm so happy that Dino has found a forever home!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 19 2008, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637645


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637636





> How do you do this??? I would get so attached, there is no way I could give up one that I had nurtured. I admire that you can do this and stay sane!!!! It really takes a special kind of person!!!! arty: arty:[/B]


There is nothing special about us but thanks for the complement anyway.

You just have to realize that to provide the greatest amount of help to dogs, you can't keep them all. My city allows me to have 3 permament dogs and that is all. But since I do rescue and they are temps, we have had as many as 9 at one time.

It's really no different than having kids and then sending them out into the world.

Essentially, we all have dogs because it is rewarding to have them. But in the case of rescues, you have to adjust the thought process a little and realize it is rewarding to see Dino (and many of the others) go from being scared to death and very shy to being very affectionate and playfull and pretty well adjusted little dogs. We do get attached.... but if you focus on the good, it really isn't hard to do.

More on Dino... I was complaining recently about Dino having a potty accident... we did fine in the crate last night. He whimpered maybe 2 or 3 minutes and that was it. But not getting him fully potty trained before adoption is the biggest problem we have had and so I am extra excited by this new home. Tehy understand his problem and have a plan how to deal with it. Our problem is that both Peg and I work and you can't put one of these guys in a crate for 9 hours a day and expect everything to work out and for them to train themselves. In Dino's new home, the lady takes the one Maltese she already has to her mother's house every day that she goes to work. Mom then baby sits during the day and the lady then visits during most lunch times.

So Dino will have humans around all the time, which should make his potty routine and training work much better!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Continuing this line of thought...

It is funny that Dino's personality continues to evolve and change. He is 7 years old but the little bugger is far more playful with humans or other dogs than he has ever been and we have noticed new things that he does every few days recently. He not will run/hop like a gazzell while running in circles like a mad man. The first time I ever picked him up and put him on the sofa, he was scared of it (or the edge of it anyway). He just was not that crazy about being off the ground. Ditto on climbing stars and it took a long time before he was comfortable. Now, they are no problem at all (and Peg said he even fell one step recently but it did not slow him one bit)

Last night he was asleep on the back of the sofa and to see him climb up there and then come back off it, it hit me that these things were things that he had a big problem with at first. Now, no problem at all.

Anyway... as you can see, I could go on and on about these little things and you just have to force yourself to not view this as lossing a dog, but instead you have to look at all these little changes he has gone though and through this , we get all the rewards one could need.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve :rockon: :rochard: !! Dino is one lucky chap!

Is it too much to ask to get one more picture before he leaves the nest?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637657


> Steve :rockon: :rochard: !! Dino is one lucky chap!
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get one more picture before he leaves the nest?[/B]



Oh, that's what I was going to ask!! Yep, more pics.

Our Little Dino reminds me of another SM pup. He is very precious.

And what a good boy. Steve, and Peg, did a heck of a job with him.
When Steve brought him over, I went to pick him up, and he did the
"grgrgr grrrrrr" ~ LOL He's a tiny thing. Let me tell ya, he was sleeping
with us, following me all over the house, and kisses galore :wub: 

After Steve left, I told Dino, "Hey, I'm not afraid of Winter, and am certainly
not afraid of your little 5-pound butt". He's a good boy. I fell in love.

It saddens me, he was in a "breeder" situation. Thanks to Steve, and Peg,
he will now have a "good" life. 

Yipeeeee, for Dino. You deserve the best!! :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637669


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637657





> Steve :rockon: :rochard: !! Dino is one lucky chap!
> 
> Is it too much to ask to get one more picture before he leaves the nest?[/B]



Oh, that's what I was going to ask!! Yep, more pics.

Our Little Dino reminds me of another SM pup. He is very precious.

And what a good boy. Steve, and Peg, did a heck of a job with him.
When Steve brought him over, I went to pick him up, and he did the
"grgrgr grrrrrr" ~ LOL He's a tiny thing. Let me tell ya, he was sleeping
with us, following me all over the house, and kisses galore :wub: 

After Steve left, I told Dino, "Hey, I'm not afraid of Winter, and am certainly
not afraid of your little 5-pound butt". He's a good boy. I fell in love.

It saddens me, he was in a "breeder" situation. Thanks to Steve, and Peg,
he will now have a "good" life. 

Yipeeeee, for Dino. You deserve the best!! :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... you reminded me of another little issue we did not conquer.

Dino is VERY suspicious of new people. We are doing some remodeling so we have some people in and out and Dino was ready to take on the guy that installed some new bathroom cabinets. Growled up a storm and stood there as if he were saying "you have to get past me before you get into 
THIS house". LOL!! It was really quiet funny to watch... He faced the guy head on and planted his feet firmly with his legs extended outward (I think so as to appear larger). The guy about hurt himself laughing and he picked Dino up and petted him... and after that, Dino was ok.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that's wonderful that little Dino has found his furever home. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve, this is wonderful news!!! It's great to read about how far along he has come!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is so great. You have let Dino learn how to be a pet, not a breeding machine in a cage. Now he will have a wonderful forever home. What a wonderful story, and happy 'ending' that is a new start. You and Peg made that possible.

I saw a recent picture of Dino on Petfinder. He is a little beauty isn't he. I wonder where all those babies he fathered are......it would be fun to know who they turned out to be.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww Dino the stud muffin is leaving.

Thank you Peg and Steve for all your patience and kindness, opening up your home to these innocent creatures who have a less happier spoilt life than our babies.

I take my hat off to you both ... :Girl power: ohh wait - I think that's a bra - can someone please find a "taking hat off icon" now ???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637811


> That is so great. You have let Dino learn how to be a pet, not a breeding machine in a cage. Now he will have a wonderful forever home. What a wonderful story, and happy 'ending' that is a new start. You and Peg made that possible.
> 
> I saw a recent picture of Dino on Petfinder. He is a little beauty isn't he. I wonder where all those babies he fathered are......it would be fun to know who they turned out to be. [/B]



Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and if Henry had any. I hope he didn't ~ lol 

I would imagine, in a breeder situation, Little Dino was a stud to many. 

Bless his wee heart, he can now live a wonderful, family life. Goodness knows, he deserves it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 19 208, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637853


> I take my hat off to you both ... :Girl power: ohh wait - I think that's a bra - can someone please find a "taking hat off icon" now ???[/B]



LMAO ~ You're waving a "bra" to Steve, and Peg :HistericalSmiley: 

I know Steve, and he's turning red, about now. :smrofl: 

I also know Peg, and she's laughing her butt off ~ arty: :Girl power:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news and it sounds like a great new home.
Congratulations Dino!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:cheer: Another happpy ending.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow that is terrific and he gets to stay in Arizona. You sound pretty attached to me. I am really happy he is going to a good place. :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: That's great news :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889


> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637905


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889





> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he played Barry White for 'his bitches'... :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm SO happy for Dino :Happy_Dance: - that's great news. I hope his new family gives him all the love and attention that
he's become accustomed to with you. Have a wonderful life, little :wub: Dino!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637906


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637905





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889





> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he played Barry White for 'his bitches'... :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!! I'm peeing my pants here.

Here's Henry ~ LMFAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U023XP6pyw8...feature=related


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637918


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637906





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637905





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889





> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he played Barry White for 'his bitches'... :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!! I'm peeing my pants here.

Here's Henry ~ LMFAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U023XP6pyw8...feature=related
[/B][/QUOTE]

Another thread I started which went a decidedly different direction than expected.... :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 20 2008, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638033


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637918





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637906





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637905





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889





> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he played Barry White for 'his bitches'... :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!! I'm peeing my pants here.

Here's Henry ~ LMFAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U023XP6pyw8...feature=related
[/B][/QUOTE]

Another thread I started which went a decidedly different direction than expected.... :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: Sorry Steve. Linda, and I, just can't help it. We can't seem to "focus".

We take after LBB ~ LMAO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2008, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638068


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 20 2008, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638033





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637918





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637906





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637905





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889





> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he played Barry White for 'his bitches'... :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!! I'm peeing my pants here.

Here's Henry ~ LMFAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U023XP6pyw8...feature=related
[/B][/QUOTE]

Another thread I started which went a decidedly different direction than expected.... :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: Sorry Steve. Linda, and I, just can't help it. We can't seem to "focus".

We take after LBB ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry, Steve. :sorry: :embarrassed: 
But, you have to admit, it was pretty funny... :exploding: 

PS - I STILL WANT A PICTURE OF DINO!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 20 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638109


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 20 2008, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638068





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 20 2008, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638033





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637918





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637906





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 19 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637905





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 19 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637889





> QUOTE





> Yep, I often wonder about Lulu's babies, and *if Henry had any*. I hope he didn't ~ lol[/B]


Ok, I'm rotflmfao right now. Henry, a daddy?? Deb, you never cease to crack me up. I can see him after a tie, wearing a smoking jacket, hitting on a pipe with a snifter of cognac in his paw. "The Ladies Man" from Saturday Night Live comes to mind.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LMAO ~ I can also picture that :smrofl: 

Can you imagine. A bunch of Big Butts running around Honolulu ~ :rofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wonder if he played Barry White for 'his bitches'... :Girl power: :Girl power: :Girl power: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG!! I'm peeing my pants here.

Here's Henry ~ LMFAO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U023XP6pyw8...feature=related
[/B][/QUOTE]

Another thread I started which went a decidedly different direction than expected.... :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: Sorry Steve. Linda, and I, just can't help it. We can't seem to "focus".

We take after LBB ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry, Steve. :sorry: :embarrassed: 
But, you have to admit, it was pretty funny... :exploding: 

PS - I STILL WANT A PICTURE OF DINO!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

We still have the little bugger. There has been a slight technical problem resulting in a delay.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's too bad. I hope he finds a perfect home soon.

But, we still want a picture... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

